# Men...which position?



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I am working on improving our sex life. I have had a couple of posts since I joined, and I am really learning so much from you all. Thank you. I am working on the things from my side, and we have been talking about things we would like to try, things we each like and don't like etc. Our communication is great, so I think now that we are talking more openly about it, we could have some more success in our future. We have been together for 2 years. I'm HD he is LD. 

My husband has never come in a woman (or man). He does come from hand jobs and blow jobs. We have been talking it out and I think we have figured out a few reasons why this may be. Let's leave that on the shelf for now (It's not from abuse or anything of that nature)

Although he has had many more partners than me, he has had way less sex/experience. 

So rather than ramble through more of our story let's cut to the chase.

*What position works best for you to come in?* He has only ever done 2 positions, cowgirl and missionary in his life. I'm just thinking if I can get us into whatever position is the most "sure fire" way (I know nothing is for sure) to get him to orgasm during PIV, it will open up a whole new world for us and I think he will love it. At least I hope! So tell me!>

I am crazy in love with this man, massive attraction etc.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Spicy said:


> I'm just thinking if I can get us into whatever position is the most "sure fire" way (I know nothing is for sure) to get him to orgasm during PIV, it will open up a whole new world for us and I think he will love it. At least I hope! So tell me!>


Some of you girls have to put up with some crazy shyt from your men. I grew up in a time when women didn't need to instruct men on what to do. Hell, I thought the guys now had underdeveloped skills not knowing how to fix common plumbing problems around the house. I'm losing faith in the young whipper snappers. I did have a woman teach me how to drive.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Missionary over cow girl. Doggy's not bad either. You are looking for whatever is a little tighter, you may clench the muscles some as well.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

VladDracul said:


> Some of you girls have to put up with some crazy shyt from your men. I grew up in a time when women didn't need to instruct men on what to do. Hell, I thought the guys now had underdeveloped skills not knowing how to fix common plumbing problems around the house. I'm losing faith in the young whipper snappers. I did have a woman teach me how to drive.


....and I am certainly not a teacher or aggressive. I am getting the drift from reading through everything that I need to take the lead and be more aggressive. So I'm working on that. Getting some input from other men I think may help me to help us. It's totally worth a shot (pun intended).


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

Spicy said:


> ....and I am certainly not a teacher or aggressive. I am getting the drift from reading through everything that I need to take the lead and be more aggressive. So I'm working on that. Getting some input from other men I think may help me to help us. It's totally worth a shot (pun intended).


 IMO it really depends on what he likes. If you are sure he is really turned on by you being aggressive , go for it. but it sounds like he 
has only had a few quickies here and there before you ?? 
Be aggressive but never demanding or put pressure on him to perform. 
As far a positions, try doggy ( unless he has a "micro" ) while you get yourself off . Any man that can last through that is gay.....


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Spicy said:


> *What position works best for you to come in?*


If my wife wants me to get done fast, then doggy.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

It really depends on what he likes / what mood you both enjoy.

If he likes you in charge, then cowgirl can be great. Reverse cowgirl also works if your anatomy fits that way.

If he likes to be in charge, doggie can work well too

You say he can finish from HJs, you could get him almost there that way, then jump on for cowgirl.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

2ndchanceGuy said:


> IMO it really depends on what he likes. If you are sure he is really turned on by you being aggressive , go for it. but it sounds like he
> has only had a few quickies here and there before you ??
> Be aggressive but never demanding or put pressure on him to perform.
> As far a positions, try doggy ( unless he has a "micro" ) while you get yourself off . Any man that can last through that is gay.....


Great reply, thank you. I have never been aggressive (it's not my nature...I'm sweet n sassy....so I have no idea what he will think or if I even have the ability...so I am gearing up to try it. I agree with you 1000%, I would never, ever demand of him or put pressure...that would so completely backfire for sure.

He did date, and some of the girls for a couple of years, but none of them liked sex. In drops me, and now he's like whhhhaaaaattt the hell LOL. 

I would never, as in ever say no if there was any chance I could do it! I'm like "yes please, may I have another?" >

I was curious about that with doggy. My ExH didn't want to do it often because he came so fast and then he worried about me missing out. Because of my limited experience as far as having multiple partners in my life...I wasn't sure if that was just him or if it's that way for most guys...and I love doggy! I know he hasn't tried that before. We have discussed it. If the micro comment is in regard to his tool size...not even kinda...it is a nice thick long beauty. I just want it as much as possible!!!!


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

Cowgirl, Reverse Cowgirl, and Doggy are all pretty great IMO. Reverse cowgirl feels best IMO, but a lot of women have complained to me that this hurts a little too much. Doggy probably works quickest with me.

Different strokes for different folks though. You should probably try a several positions, and see which ones work best for him.


----------



## Married&Confused (Jan 19, 2011)

it used to be the best position for me to cum was missionary with her legs together or doggy with her legs together.

these days the best positions for me to reach orgasm is my wife in the living room and me in the bath room.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

i'm not sure anyone can answer these questions for you, since everyone's anatomy and sensitivity is different.

i do applaud you for loving this man like you do, working with him and being nuts about him with lack of experience and not being able to come.
sometimes people expect or demand hollywood style sexual perfection complete with dramatic music in the background (with a crescendo right at the climax),
and the real world ain't often like that.

to answer your original question though, for whatever its' worth, our best position is something called 'mastery' on the couch.
i had to look it up online, but that's what we do. i'm not much of a sexual expert, why i had to look it up and my wife was the first to explore that.

might be worth a try.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

jorgegene said:


> i'm not sure anyone can answer these questions for you, since everyone's anatomy and sensitivity is different.


This is very true. I suggest you try a variety of positions and variations, and have him see which provide the most stimulation that is likely to get him off.

Missionary and doggy work best for me with my wife. Reverse cowgirl works best with my FWB, but doggy does not. Other positions work sometimes. Cowgirl doesn't work with anyone - well, there was one long-ago partner where that worked reliably. Anyway, all have slightly different anatomy and feel, so it requires playing with the options.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Spicy, your husband is similar too mine in certain aspects. 
While he has had a lot more partners before me, he hasn't that much experience. 
Talking about both of your experiences with each other is really good. 
I'm sure he no doubt feels very comfortable with you. 

Does he watch porn? 
Asking him what turns him on when watching will help you guys tremendously. 
If he's shy about sharing info, tell him it's OK, you won't get mad/judge him. 

The most difficult thing for me was to "take control" putting action into words. 
I finally decided to do it on Saturday & found my husband very responsive to my needs & desires! 

Showing him how to position his body for certain positions will not only educate him but will be great for you also!  

In our relationship trust & comfortableness is very important for both of us. 

Finding out what works for both of you, will help very much. 
Keep communication open, hopefully soon you will discover what turns him on. 






Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Kivlor said:


> Cowgirl, Reverse Cowgirl, and Doggy are all pretty great IMO. Reverse cowgirl feels best IMO, but a lot of women have complained to me that this hurts a little too much. Doggy probably works quickest with me.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks though. You should probably try a several positions, and see which ones work best for him.


Reverse cowgirl is one of my favorites. Especially when she diddles herself. Good times.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Spicy said:


> ....and I am certainly not a teacher or aggressive. I am getting the drift from reading through everything that *I need to take the lead and be more aggressive. * So I'm working on that. Getting some input from other men I think may help me to help us. It's totally worth a shot (pun intended).


This will sound extremely counter intuitive, but if he has trouble reaching orgasm you may want to purposely deny him an orgasm and tell him that he is not allowed to have one during penetration. Bring him close with oral and hand jobs but do NOT allow him to climax. Then jump on top of him and tell him under no circumstances is he allowed to climax inside you!!!!!!!!

THEN he will eventually "disappoint" you with this too and FAIL! But this instance of failure will be rather exquisite and you can "punish" him for that by making him focus just on you for the next time or two!

Essentially this uses reverse psychology so that knowing he will fail you becomes the fun objective as opposed to an ongoing disappointment. If he turns out to be good at not climaxing as you order him to do, he will feel closer to you because you are playfully just allowing him to be himself as opposed to getting upset or frustrated.

Hope that helps... 

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

There are probably as many variants of each position as there are positions. Keep experimenting until you find out what works for the two of you. If nothing else you will both have a lot of fun figuring it out. 
I am the exact opposite. NOT cumming inside is a turn off for me. I like being buried as deep as I can get when I unload. My favorite position is her on top and me holding onto her fore arms and pulling her down as I thrust into her. I also like fingering her clit while she is on top. I know lots of people consider this a female dominant position, but I feel more in charge. Doggy doesn't do much for me. I like being able to play with her nipples while we are doing it.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

I would say a reverse of what I had my wife do YEARS and YEARS ago might actually help. She wasnt sure what she liked position wise and how to please herself this way. I knew woman on top would be the best way for her to find out. So I told her to be on top and move until she found what felt good for her. I was mostly stationary.
Maybe something similar for you husband? Missionary or a good one for me Doggie, and tell him to "pump away"  He will find what feels good. If he is aggressive in his thrusting in either of these positions he should cum fairly quickly unless he is very unsensitive down there or has some major hang up.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Married&Confused said:


> it used to be the best position for me to cum was missionary with her legs together or doggy with her legs together.
> 
> these days the best positions for me to reach orgasm is my wife in the living room and me in the bath room.


Awwwww, I'm sorry honey. I hope it gets better. We all have stuff to work on in our marriages huh?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

jorgegene said:


> i'm not sure anyone can answer these questions for you, since everyone's anatomy and sensitivity is different.
> 
> i do applaud you for loving this man like you do, working with him and being nuts about him with lack of experience and not being able to come.
> sometimes people expect or demand hollywood style sexual perfection complete with dramatic music in the background (with a crescendo right at the climax),
> ...


I will look it up. Thank you, great reply!

Yeah, it's bizarre to me that a lot people's solution is "LEAVE HIM". That doesn't even enter my mind. I knew the situation when I married him. And guess what, I have a shyt-ton of imperfections he has accepted also. As far as this goes, we are both willing to work on it and learn, so, we are going to try our best. 

When the day ends, I know I still always want to be next to him, regardless of our sex lives. Its true, sex is VERY important to me, and he is fully realizing this more and more as we discuss it sweetly between us. I keep teasing him whenever I can saying "I'm gonna get you!" 

Honestly, I think we may have hope for some great times to come/cum. :wink2:

Thanks again everyone, I'm paying close attention!


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

MrsAldi said:


> While he has had a lot more partners before me, he hasn't that much experience.


I don't understand how you can have a lot of partners but not much experience. What you're saying is, at least at that time, he lacked the knowledge and skill.
Spicy, why don't you go to a book store and get a couple of books. The biggest factor for a man to satisfy a woman and in turn satisfy himself, is to watch her and interpret her movements. The more he focuses on pleasing you and giving you exquisite pleasure, the more he'll get out of it. Nothing turns a man on like hitting that sweet spot with his movements building his woman (you) up to that delicious plateau of where he knows you're going to O but holds you there for awhile. Your V muscles will contract and you won't have to worry about doing anything to make it tighter for him. Bottom line for him is knowledge about the female (get the books) and experience applying the techniques.


----------



## Rasputin (Jul 26, 2015)

Lotus, without a doubt. For me it's far more sensual. Then again if he's LD, maybe caressing won't make much difference(as in he maybe just doesn't find the female form erotic enough). But if he absolutely loves the sensuality and feel of a woman and not just laying pipe in a hole while looking at her back...try lotus.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Try cowgirl, but changing it a bit.

What you have to do is not doing what feels good for you. You like the grinding sitting partially or fully upright, right? That's because it both provides stimulation on your clitoris and G-spot. That's why it's the most likely reason for women to orgasm in.

Instead, lay down on top of him. Then rock your hips back and forth. When arching towards him you can take him deep, when arching your pelvis away, take him nearly all of the way out. It's the pumping action that feels good to him. Given that you're only tilting your pelvis, you should be able to hit a very fast in and out rate and persist for a while. It is probably the best way to move fast and for long. That will take him over the edge. When he does get there take him deep and keep him there.

BTW, this isn't going to do a lot for you because there is minimal clitoral and G-spot contact. Once you learn this trick you can treat yourself and them treat him and make him a happy man.

Just be careful!! If he does come out, don't come down! It is possible to permanently damage the penis if you try to fold it in half while hard.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

VladDracul said:


> I did have a woman teach me how to drive.


Your insurance must be high!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*To a guy, simply going "visual" means just about everything!

Having said that, try doing it in a position where he can see himself entering you ~ say (1) "doggie style," or (2) "butterfly, "with him standing while entering you, while you are laying on the edge of the bed with legs raised, resting on his shoulders or chest, or (3) simply try using the "kitchen counter" other than for culinary purposes, or even the "bathroom vanity!"

(4) The "washing machine" on either agitation or spin cycle is also rather nice!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

For us it's missionary with my wife's knees drawn up and resting on my chest. This allows me to thrust deeply at a great angle. She can control exactly when I come by reaching down and gently squeezing my balls. That move in that position always puts me over the top!


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

VladDracul said:


> I don't understand how you can have a lot of partners but not much experience. What you're saying is, at least at that time, he lacked the knowledge and skill.
> Spicy, why don't you go to a book store and get a couple of books. The biggest factor for a man to satisfy a woman and in turn satisfy himself, is to watch her and interpret her movements. The more he focuses on pleasing you and giving you exquisite pleasure, the more he'll get out of it. Nothing turns a man on like hitting that sweet spot with his movements building his woman (you) up to that delicious plateau of where he knows you're going to O but holds you there for awhile. Your V muscles will contract and you won't have to worry about doing anything to make it tighter for him. Bottom line for him is knowledge about the female (get the books) and experience applying the techniques.


Yeah...I don't understand it either. Basically his relationships were fairly short, and the women didn't like sex. So each one it was just a time or two, or with his longer relationships just very rare. He has never had someone help him learn anything. He just has always done the same couple of things and that's it. I would love for him to try learning me, and to figure me out. I think that it would really turn him on for him to try and see the effects. What books do you recommend VladDracul?


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

There are a plethora of good guide books out there. My best advise is to go to a decent size book store a peruse the books, fining one or two you like. (not over two for starters)
You can't go wrong with the old but updated "Joys of Sex" and my biography, "Secrets of a Supersexpert" (just kidding. Well sort of )


----------



## Lainey22 (Jul 7, 2016)

Most men love doggy style and will almost always cum if you let him just go crazy. I've never experienced this problem before, because every position he cums pretty easily. Maybe buy a karma sutra book and play around with the differ bet positions and see what he likes best. Everyone is different in what they like and dislike. If he's open to it, you can get a plug or use your finger to stimulate his prostate, his orgasm will be crazy and he won't be able to hold back when he's ready to cum!


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Lainey22 said:


> Most men love doggy style and will almost always cum if you let him just go crazy. I've never experienced this problem before, because every position he cums pretty easily. Maybe buy a karma sutra book and play around with the differ bet positions and see what he likes best. Everyone is different in what they like and dislike. If he's open to it, you can get a plug or use your finger to stimulate his prostate, his orgasm will be crazy and he won't be able to hold back when he's ready to cum!


Ohhhh...I need to learn about that too...I think he would love that! Thank you!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Doggy for pure get off quick.

How verbal are you? I'm not suggesting you fake it, but if it feels good at all, let him know with a moan or a gasp or a shiver or something, anything. Tell him to give it to you harder if that's what feels good. 

Don't be afraid to stop and turn to a position that feels good to you without letting him get off. If you enjoy it, he will too, unless he is a narcissist.

This type of subtle guiding is taking the lead. 

Grab his head and push him toward the nether regions while you tell him in a determined voice, "Eat me, eat me"!

Part way through him thrusting into you, stop, and take him in your mouth for a bit, then change positions and tell him, "f**k me"!

Don't be afraid to touch yourself while he is thrusting. Let him know he feels so so good, while you are rubbing one out. 

Sorry for the details. Don't know how to be subtle with directions for sex.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

2ntnuf said:


> Doggy for pure get off quick.
> 
> How verbal are you? I'm not suggesting you fake it, but if it feels good at all, let him know with a moan or a gasp or a shiver or something, anything. Tell him to give it to you harder if that's what feels good.
> 
> ...


Love it, that was HOT! I could go for that about a thousand times. 

I so badly want to try doggie with my H. He says he has never tried it, and I think he will like it if he does. Doggie is actually my favorite postion, the only let down in the past is that my X would cum to fast. Now that I WANT to get him to cum, it may be the key to Pandora's box.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Spicy said:


> Love it, that was HOT! I could go for that about a thousand times.
> 
> I so badly want to try doggie with my H. He says he has never tried it, and I think he will like it if he does. Doggie is actually my favorite postion, the only let down in the past is that my X would cum to fast. Now that I WANT to get him to cum, it may be the key to Pandora's box.


Hey Spicy! You get your's first. Hear me? That's the deal. Unless, as some women can't sometimes, you find yourself stuck, but hey, you have to try to relax and get your's. You deserve it as much as him. You need it. So don't forego your satisfaction for his. That's a big no no. Okay? 

Dang I'm jealous now. 

Most of that was just normal every day whenever for me. I wanted more, but wasn't able to get it because of her daughter living with us. I wanted...to feel safely alone with my wife. 

Do it girl! Have fun!


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

My husband would say reverse cowgirl, followed by doggy.

I loathe reverse cowgirl. While it feels the best, my legs tire quickly and he is never quick to reach orgasm. I wear out long before he's done. 

Second would be doggy, most likely because it's my favorite so it's when I'm the most vocal. My noises put him over the edge the fastest.

But lately my husband is a strict missionary guy.  missionary is ok, but probably the least sensation for me. Any of the "from the back" positions hit my g spot making it extra enjoyable. If I want to drive him crazy during vanilla missionary, I'll pull my legs up towards my chest and open my legs as far as I can. He says it opens my vagina up in a way where it feels really deep to him. Every time I do it he says something that I will not post here (lol) which drives me crazy, adds a little extra natural lubrication and it's game over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mommywhatohnothing (May 30, 2016)

My STBX husband's favorite positions were sitting upright on my hips, spooning from behind, and me sitting on his lap with my knees on either side of him with my back to his chest. Kind of like doggy but seated. He never liked kissing during sex and all his preferred positions reflected that. We very rarely had face to face sex. He tried for anal but I shot that down pretty quick after the first time left me with an extremely painful anal fissure. Looking back now it's no real shock he turned out to be gay...

Have you tried lube? The fact that he reaches orgasm during oral makes me wonder if he might react better to PIV if you used something to increase the wet sensation.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Mommywhatohnothing said:


> My STBX husband's favorite positions were sitting upright on my hips, spooning from behind, and me sitting on his lap with my knees on either side of him with my back to his chest. Kind of like doggy but seated. He never liked kissing during sex and all his preferred positions reflected that. We very rarely had face to face sex. He tried for anal but I shot that down pretty quick after the first time left me with an extremely painful anal fissure. Looking back now it's no real shock he turned out to be gay...
> 
> Have you tried lube? The fact that he reaches orgasm during oral makes me wonder if he might react better to PIV if you used something to increase the wet sensation.


Ok cool, I have never tried that!

I love astrogliide, though I produce plenty myself when there is some foreplay...


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

LosingHim said:


> My husband would say reverse cowgirl, followed by doggy.
> 
> I loathe reverse cowgirl. While it feels the best, my legs tire quickly and he is never quick to reach orgasm. I wear out long before he's done.
> 
> ...


I also have never tried reverse cowgirl, but I'm thinking I would be in the same camp as you...would love it but would need to do some serious training specifically on that at the gym to last long enough for him. I would still love to try it.

I remember doing what you described during missionary with my XH...yeah that had good results :grin2:>


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Nothing's faster than missionary with me holding her wrists above her head and her whispering/begging me not to come inside.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Reverse cowgirl can be done by "grinding" rather than bouncing up and down. The thing is, you may have to stimulate yourself, since there is nothing for you to rub against, like with grinding in forward cowgirl. 

Yeah, I do remember how that worked. It was fine for me, but I always liked when I was taking the lead when I wanted to finish up.

Again, you have to get yours first. Guiding him to help you, doing reverse cg while stimulating with a vibrator or your fingers, or forward cg with grinding on his pubic bone or whatever you may hit will likely make his level of desire rise, so that he wants to take the lead. Still, you may have to let him know he isn't hurting you, or conversely, that you really like what he is doing when you do. 

Later, or maybe for instance, you can have him sit in a chair while you sit on him with your back to his stomach and possibly have him use his fingers on you. There are variations of everything. You just have to imagine and then try. Some will work. Some won't.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Doggggay!!!!!!

(Boom chukka wow wow...boom chukka wow wow...

wacka wacka wow....whacka wacka wow.....)


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

2ntnuf said:


> Hey Spicy! You get* your's* first.


This is the correct conjugation of "your's" as in, "belonging to you, an individual person"

Vs. "yours' "------ "belonging to you, a group of individuals"


Thanks 2ntnuf, I don't see that in print very often.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Mommywhatohnothing said:


> He tried for anal but I shot that down pretty quick* after the first time left me with an extremely painful anal fissure*. Looking back now it's no real shock he turned out to be gay...


 Hope that has fully healed, and you're not having any problems functioning "back there"

Glad he's your ex.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

notmyrealname4 said:


> This is the correct conjugation of "your's" as in, "belonging to you, an individual person"
> 
> Vs. "yours' "------ "belonging to you, a group of individuals"
> 
> ...


I'm in trouble, if you read many of my posts.  I don't always use correct grammar. I try, though.


----------



## Rasputin (Jul 26, 2015)

Not sure how this became a grammar lesson but the correct form is "yours". There are no such words as "your's" or "yours' ". You don't see it very often because it's wrong. Like "your" vs. "you're". Good Lord, people can't get that right either. And "there" and "their", "they're" different. See what I did there?

http://writingexplained.org/yours-vs-your-s-difference



notmyrealname4 said:


> 2ntnuf said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Spicy! You get* your's* first.
> ...


----------



## rileyawes (Jun 28, 2016)

Doggy's an old favorite, but my husband really likes missionary with my knees hooked over his shoulders. Like mitchell described, it's tight and gets a great angle. My husband and I really enjoy something I didn't see mentioned here, so I'll describe. We start out doggy style, then I lie down on my stomach and keep my legs together. Enjoy


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

In terms of watching (like porn or the visual during) woman on top. In terms of during sex, best 2 bets are reverse cowgirl. Best sitting on the couch while she does the job. Second, is a modified doggy. She is laying on her stomach and has her legs together and I am on top and work it that way. That is always best bet for me. Also anal if you can dig.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

If I want to really watch or work her (throat, breathing play, etc.), or just generally feel dominant, I love missionary. I can see it all from that position.

When I am being more selfish, or want to finish fast, a modified scissors position with her on her side and me on my knees is best.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

It's easy to see everyone is different. I never liked the on the stomach with legs closed postion. The woman I was with did. I couldn't see anything and it was like titty f**k**g. Never really liked that either. I didn't refuse to do them. I just wouldn't ask for them


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Those very feminine moans, and "Yes!", "Harder!", "Uuunnhh, huh!", "That feels soooo good!", help me know I'm pleasing her. Unfortunately, my wife is lot more low key than that, but ideally that would make it better. Knowing I'm pleasing her, and watching her pleasure, get me to the edge. The position that feels really good to me is the "froggie" with her legs as close together as possible. Good for her also.

Remember to have lots of foreplay first for both of you. He needs to focus on you, while you focus on him. If he likes porn, you may want to put on his favorite kind while having sex. Get him good and firm, almost bursting from a BJ, but do NOT let him O. Switch quickly to Doggie, and then to Froggie. Froggie is similar to doggie, but with a variation. Start doggie style, put a couple of firm pillows under your belly, lie down with your bottom up. He proceeds to go higher up on you, hitting the front wall of your vagina on the down stroke. Getting the right angle is key, and it's not uncomfortable if done right. This position is normally good for both you and him.

I would hazard a guess that once you two do figure out how to get him to O inside you, and it's done a couple of times, that particular problem will be solved. If he has a sensitivity problem, it make take longer.

As with anything sexual, communication is key. He needs to be able to tell you what feels good, and vise versa. Learning what your partner really, really likes is the key to a fulfilling sex life.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Luvher4life said:


> Those very feminine moans, and "Yes!", "Harder!", "Uuunnhh, huh!", "That feels soooo good!", help me know I'm pleasing her. Unfortunately, my wife is lot more low key than that, but ideally that would make it better. Knowing I'm pleasing her, and watching her pleasure, get me to the edge. The position that feels really good to me is the "froggie" with her legs as close together as possible. Good for her also.
> 
> Remember to have lots of foreplay first for both of you. He needs to focus on you, while you focus on him. If he likes porn, you may want to put on his favorite kind while having sex. Get him good and firm, almost bursting from a BJ, but do NOT let him O. Switch quickly to Doggie, and then to Froggie. Froggie is similar to doggie, but with a variation. Start doggie style, put a couple of firm pillows under your belly, lie down with your bottom up. He proceeds to go higher up on you, hitting the front wall of your vagina on the down stroke. Getting the right angle is key, and it's not uncomfortable if done right. This position is normally good for both you and him.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the detailed suggestion, I'm gonna try it! My hope is the same, once he lets go in me, we will be good!


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

For me, doggy feels best. They all feel great, but doggy is best.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Please read the rules for posting on the Sex In Marriage Forum. 




Chris H. said:


> Sexual problems in marriage have been a common topic on Talk About Marriage, so we decided to make a special section for these types of discussion.
> 
> We have talked a lot about what kind of discussions to allow and not to allow regarding sex on Talk About Marriage. The goal is to encourage Q & A for personal problems, while at the same time offending the least amount of people possible. :scratchhead: How do you do that when it comes to the issue of sex?
> 
> ...


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=19540


----------

